# A9500



## bcevans36 (Aug 28, 2018)

We are getting denials on the second part of the nuclear stress test. Is there anyone else getting denials? Can someone assist with this.


----------



## bcevans36 (Aug 29, 2018)

I was able to figure out, Medicare states this should be billed per study dose instead of day. 

"If two (2) per study of these agents are used, one for rest and one for the stress portion of study, it would be billed as two (2) units." Example: A9500 is defined as Technetium TC 99m sestamibi, diagnostic per study dose. When multiple studies (rest and stress) nuclear medicine procedures are performed using this agent for two (2) studies it would be appropriate to bill for 2 units.

Hopefully, this will assist other that are having this issue.


----------



## empalagiglass (Dec 6, 2019)

Do you add the MCI unit of measure for this? Our billing software does not have that as an option. Would I leave that blankas long as I do have quantity 2 for A9500?


----------

